# Did anyone else see The Second Coming?



## atlashunter (May 28, 2012)

It is a National Geographic show that documents three modern day claimants to be Jesus. Very interesting. You can watch the full episode for free on the National Geographic Channel website. The followers of these modern day messiahs used the very same arguments for what they believe as the Christians on this forum do. I couldn't stop thinking, every Christian should watch this and then maybe they could understand how others view them.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 28, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> It is a National Geographic show that documents three modern day claimants to be Jesus. Very interesting.



Christians have been forewarned of these false prophets, Jesus told us of them and it's recorded in the Gospels.


23Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not. 24For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect. 25Behold, I have told you before. 26Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not. 27For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 28, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> It is a National Geographic show that documents three modern day claimants to be Jesus. Very interesting. You can watch the full episode for free on the National Geographic Channel website. The followers of these modern day messiahs used the very same arguments for what they believe as the Christians on this forum do. I couldn't stop thinking, every Christian should watch this and then maybe they could understand how others view them.



Very interesting thanks for the heads up.

And I like your avatar Bubbles,  Sort of asks me to make mine John Ashcroft's mug-shot again.


----------



## atlashunter (May 28, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Christians have been forewarned of these false prophets, Jesus told us of them and it's recorded in the Gospels.
> 
> 
> 23Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not. 24For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect. 25Behold, I have told you before. 26Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not. 27For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.



Exactly what others would say about your false prophet. Should it really come as any surprise that each messiah says to his sheep, "Pay no attention to all those other frauds, I'm the real thing!"?


----------



## Four (May 29, 2012)

Does it have that wild guy from miami? The one that was featured in Regliulous?


----------



## bullethead (May 29, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Christians have been forewarned of these false prophets, Jesus told us of them and it's recorded in the Gospels.
> 
> 
> 23Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not. 24For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect. 25Behold, I have told you before. 26Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not. 27For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.



Even more impressive is that these warnings were not recorded until @70 years after Jesus was dead. These words of wisdom were "recorded" by people who were not there nor had ever met Jesus. OF COURSE the sales pitch is going to say to not buy the other product....ours is the best....


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

Four said:


> Does it have that wild guy from miami? The one that was featured in Regliulous?



The Puerto Rican Jesus? Nope. A Brit, a Russian, and a Filipino Jesus and man that Filipino Jesus is LOADED!


----------

